# Beamswork Green Element EVO 24 - Enough light?



## PedroB (6 Jun 2014)

Hello guys,

I just bought a Beamswork Green Element EVO 24.

The stated features are:
Features:

Dimensions - *23.00”* x 5.00” x 1.00”
*Includes 16 LEDs*
*3 watt LED*
2160 Lumen
16x 6500K Day Light LEDs for planted aquarium
I plan on putting these on a 30" 128L tank and I'm a little bit worried it won't be enough light. I want a medium-high light tank and will inject pressurized CO2.

Here are some pictures


 
This is how much "room" the light will have on each side of the tank



 
How it looks from the bottom (16x 3W LEDs)



 
Turned on. It is quite bright, I'm just not sure it will be enough.



 
The LEDs look like QREE type LEDs and each one has a lens on top.

What do you guys think?

Thank you


----------



## sciencefiction (6 Jun 2014)

I have cheap custom made lights with 3W unnamed leds with lenses and they are so strong that they burn emersed plants if in close proximity. The guy that made them said they are 30% stronger than T5 HO the same wattage.
 So with 3"W x 16 Leds you may as well have too much light over that tank if they are any similar as intensity to mine. You are going to have to see but I doubt it you won't have enough.


----------



## PedroB (6 Jun 2014)

Thank you for your reply! 
I saw a growing tank with similar lights, only he used 2x Green Element fixtures and I wouldn't like to buy a new one since I had to pay £20 to customs on this one.

I'm looking into adding a rigid LED strip to each side where the light may be dimmer and wiring it in line with this one.

I hope it's enough, since I want to have a hemianthus callitrichoides carpet.


----------



## sciencefiction (6 Jun 2014)

I probably wouldn't rush into adding light on the sides. The light spread also depends on the lenses and light beam angle which is also affected by how far from the surface from the tank the lights are suspended.  So if it were me I'd see first how plants do and then add more if you think that's the issue.

I'd wait for some other opinions. Someone may have used these lights around here.


----------



## ourmanflint (7 Jun 2014)

How deep is your tank, that is the most important thing to consider. I would have tHought that almost 50w of LED on anything less than 18" deep would be massive overkill, especially seeing as the Beamsworks rest on the glass and you cannot easily adjust the height.

Cheers


----------



## Lindy (7 Jun 2014)

You can hang these lights by turning the wire leg upside down and clipping a wire on. Thats what I've done on my low tech shrimp tank.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## PedroB (7 Jun 2014)

it's 16", 40cm. So you think it's too much? I'm a bit concerned about the light not diffusing to the sides of the tank.

Thank you for your replies


----------

